# Privacy Fence



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody on here build fences? Just bought a house in West Mobile and need one built I have about 100-120ft plus will need two gates one single gate and a double gate wide enough for a 21ft boat. Please PM me if you need some work.

Thanks, Andrew


----------

